# Goats and Chicken Feed...



## CocoNUT (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok...so I have two boer-x kids and they're barn-buddies are some ducks and chickens.  Apparently, they seem to LOVE the chicken/duck feed!  They have their own feed and minerals...but they seem to LOVE the "fowl feed" when I feed them.  

Does anyone know if this is bad for them?  Currently, I am "distracting" the goats when I slip in some feed for the birds...I'm afraid to have an actual feed 'bowl' set up for the birds cause I know Flora and Fauna would gobble it all down!  The girls do get 'grazing' time everyday as well...so I'm thinking they just like to eat the bird food cause they're nosey girls...but I just want to ensure I'm not letting them do something that'll hurt them.  

Comments?


----------



## nomad (Mar 25, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...so I have two boer-x kids and they're barn-buddies are some ducks and chickens.  Apparently, they seem to LOVE the chicken/duck feed!  They have their own feed and minerals...but they seem to LOVE the "fowl feed" when I feed them.
> 
> Does anyone know if this is bad for them?  Currently, I am "distracting" the goats when I slip in some feed for the birds...I'm afraid to have an actual feed 'bowl' set up for the birds cause I know Flora and Fauna would gobble it all down!  The girls do get 'grazing' time everyday as well...so I'm thinking they just like to eat the bird food cause they're nosey girls...but I just want to ensure I'm not letting them do something that'll hurt them.
> 
> Comments?


In short, it is not a good idea to feed a ruminant the same diet as a bird.  Birds digestive systems are designed to eat seeds (grains) whereas a ruminant depends upon the consumption of large amounts of foliage (leaves, grass, legumes, etc.).  Do they receive enough grazing time to fill their rumen?  If you look on the left side of the animal, is there an inverted V?  If there is, that indicates an animal that is not taking in enough food.  An animal that is hungry is just like a human- they will eat anything.  I could go into much more detail, but I believe you just want an up or down vote.  Hope your kids are doing well.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 25, 2012)

No, it is not good for them. From what I understand, it can actually hurt them. I think there are ingrediants in chicken feed that are actually harmful to goats. There are threads here on BYH that show how to make a feeder that will keep goats out of the chicken feed.


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 25, 2012)

Is it okay for the poultry to eat goat feed though? Mine do that so I was just wondering.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for the responses!  Fortunately I don't have a large feeder of chickenfeed sitting in their pen!  I've been more sprinkeling it on the ground...so no real pile for consumption.  I'll have to search for the goat-proof feeder...thanks for the info!  

Our goats have free access to goat mineral, grains, hay, and grazing time out in the field.  But I do belive they are at the 'toddler' stage of 'tasting' EVERYTHING!  

Thanks again!


----------



## nomad (Mar 25, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Is it okay for the poultry to eat goat feed though? Mine do that so I was just wondering.


We only feed our layers oats.  We do not feed soybeans and corn especially since 90% grown in the US is GMO.   The only reason chickens need the supplemental food is due to the starch (carbohydrate).  Chickens can get around 50% of their diet on pasture (free range) which is how we manage ours.  They will eat grass, seed heads, bugs, worms, etc., however, in order to produce enough energy to maintain body condition and lay eggs regularly, they need  additional starch in their diet.  The question to ask is "Do I care what is in my food?".  If the answer is yes, then be mindful that whatever goes into your animals mouth has an impact on the product that you get out of them (milk, eggs, meat).  As I posted earlier, we feed a particular animal what it was intended to eat and nothing more.   Did you know that in history usually only the wealthy possessed chickens for eggs because since chickens require grains for regular egg production, only the wealthy had the ability to provide a steady supply to their flock?


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well ours are fed free choice, meaning they can eat whatever the hack they want, and all our girls lay as long as they like the weather. Like we have 10 laying hens at the moment and all have laid one a day for the last 4 days.

So I didn't assume that it would hurt them to eat what I fed the goats. Also their eggs are very tasty


----------



## nomad (Mar 25, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> Well ours are fed free choice, meaning they can eat whatever the hack they want, and all our girls lay as long as they like the weather. Like we have 10 laying hens at the moment and all have laid one a day for the last 4 days.
> 
> So I didn't assume that it would hurt them to eat what I fed the goats. Also their eggs are very tasty


Yes, homegrown eggs are by far tastier than the junk you buy in the store.  We have enjoyed ours for years now.  It's funny how many people think that eggs should have yellow yolks rather than the free-range orange yolks.  

Enjoy.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 26, 2012)

nomad said:
			
		

> cutie123600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My DH and FIL refuse to eat eggs that aren't store bought.  I've already told DH if I used our homegrown eggs instead of store bought in something he'd never know it unless he saw the shells. My kids love to eat our fresh eggs!


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Thank you for the responses!  Fortunately I don't have a large feeder of chickenfeed sitting in their pen!  I've been more sprinkeling it on the ground...so no real pile for consumption.  I'll have to search for the goat-proof feeder...thanks for the info!
> 
> Our goats have free access to goat mineral, grains, hay, and grazing time out in the field.  But I do belive they are at the 'toddler' stage of 'tasting' EVERYTHING!
> 
> Thanks again!


Chicken feed is bad for goats.

And sprinkling it onto the ground and allowing them to nibble it from the ground is bad in the fashion that it increases their risk of internal parasites.

You're best of creating a "creep feeder" for your poultry that your goats cannot access.  I've seen folks do this with a barrel and making one from wood.  You are basically creating a small confined feed area.  Make a hole that is big enough for your poultry to get into but not your goats and feed only in that "room".  If you have dwarf breed kids then you'll have to put your creep box up on a shelf that your birds can access and your goats cannot.

And trust me...it's not just a toddler stage.  Goats will do ANYTHING to get into feed, even if it's not good for them.


----------



## tasha's farm (Mar 29, 2012)

M goat pigged out on chicken feed when she escaped from the paddock.  She went down hill very fast. I rang the vets and he told me she probably wont make it but give Bi-Carb soda a try.......luckily for her and me it worked she pulled through.  But still she will sniff out the chicken feed if she gets a chance.  I dont recommend it at all


----------



## Chris (Apr 1, 2012)

The biggest problem with Goats eating Chicken feed is since chickens are Omnivores your good chicken feed will have animal protein in it and it is a protein source that goats shouldn't have.


Chris


----------

